# Contour Lake Maps App



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anyone know of an App for lake maps for inland lakes in Michigan for an iPhone? I have an App that is for the Great Lakes and connecting waters but can't find one for inland lakes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ERjake (Jan 5, 2013)

Check out this app I down loaded it a few days ago looks pretty sweet. Navionics Boating: marine & lakes charts, routes, GPS tracks for cruising, fishing, yachting, sailing, diving. by Navionics
https://appsto.re/us/IqPzS.i


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

This is the free portion of the app, I looked at this earlier and debated the $9.99 for the download of the US region but I am fairly certain that this is exactly what I am looking for. I am going to pay for and download this tomorrow when I get out of work and will report my findings. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ERjake (Jan 5, 2013)

I was reluctant at first as well however I bought the map for the US and was pleasantly surprised at how many of the smaller lakes that were on there.


----------



## mag 7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Navionics is the best thing going if you register with them you can mark spots on a lake that can be view by others that are registered or you can view spots that have ben marked


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Navionics all the way!


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahill2climb said:


> Navionics all the way!


thats the one


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Navionics is WELL worth the money!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone else think their overlays are off? Even the normal overlay doesn't seem to be right. I've only played with it on one lake so far but looking at some others, it doesn't look right.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Like this. 99% sure there's not a cliff that shoots down 10 ft


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

mag 7 said:


> Navionics is the best thing going if you register with them you can mark spots on a lake that can be view by others that are registered or you can view spots that have ben marked


That's why the area in front of Genos on LSC has "Dinkville" listed. 
I couldn't figure out who saved it on my phone!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

